# Tire Size Question



## Duv (Aug 3, 2016)

Hey i'm new to Cruze Talk & I am loving the community so far! I have a quick question about tires/Rims that have been covered by many but with many contradictions. 

Okay so.. I have a 2014 Cruze 2lt and want to get a set of Beefy tires to go with it. What size tire would fit without rubbing on an 18X8.5 rim? (40 Offset) I was thinking 235/45/18. I also want to slightly lower my cruze in the future. Do I have the wheel-well space? 

If anybody has some info, pictures or measurement suggestions I'd be glad to hear them. Thanks guys 

PS: What size tires are you guys running?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

You will clear just fine. I ran that exact setup for over a year at stock height, and then slammed on coilovers.

As of right now, I'm running a 235/40/18 on a 18x9.5" square setup with +26 front, and +35 rear offset.


----------



## Xzodion (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi Guys.

So i have a 12 eco with stock 215 55r17's i also have my wife's old winter tires off her Camaro. Now I know the rims wont fit, but can i mount a 225 55r16 on my cruze?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Xzodion said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> So i have a 12 eco with stock 215 55r17's i also have my wife's old winter tires off her Camaro. Now I know the rims wont fit, but can i mount a 225 55r16 on my cruze?


Yes, however you will need a 16" wheel, and the speedometer/odomoeter will be thrown off due to the change in over all tire diameter.


----------



## Skywagon (Nov 11, 2016)

Folks, try this website. However, one must know and understand all the specs. concerning old and new wheels and tires. Thanks

Custom rims, wheel tire packages for your ride - RIMSnTIRES.com


----------

